

Paul Hudak Succumbs to Cancer - dsg42
http://yaledailynews.com/blog/2015/04/30/hudak-spirited-saybrugian-and-cs-prof-succumbs-to-cancer/

======
greenyoda
The main discussion of Paul Hudak can be found in this article on the front
page:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9465999](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9465999)

However, this article contains much more detail than the article linked to
that earlier post.

